# Need some opinions... I'm moving



## Bardman (Apr 23, 2002)

First things first now, I don't want this to erupt into a E* vs D* flame war, so play fair.

I'm moving from Yuma, AZ to Greensboro, NC in August and am debating which strategy I should use in regards to my TV watching. 

Currently, I have a E* 501(Living Room) & 4900(Mast Bdroom) with AT150 plus supers plus E&W coast networks (NY & LA). I seem to have been grandfathered by dish to allow me to keep these nets (Yuma's locals stink, incidentally, I've got a third TV in the kid's room with rabbit ears)

I know that D* offers Greensboro locals, but they don't have the Superstations (which I watch a decent amount of... like Enterprise & Smallville).

As I see it, I have three options:

#1 -- Use the Dishmover program and E* installs me a new dish in NC, and I keep programming and receivers the same... getting to keep my two sets of distant nets.

#2 -- Become a "new" E* customer (using wife's name) in NC to get a new receiver (721 or another 501) cheap so all 3 TVs have satellite.

#3 -- Become a new D* customer and get subsidized receivers (at least one DTivo or UTV for main TV) and Ebay off the 4900 and 501. This would get me locals, but I would lose the supers.

By the way, what LNB do you get with the Dishmover program? I'd not want a Twin, particularly since I'm considering a third receiver. 

Anyway, I'd appreciate all of your feedback... I see advantages and disadvantages of each....


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

What makes the superstations any more special than the local UPN and WB stations? I'm sure you would be able to watch Enterprise & Smallville on the Greensboro local stations. I would choose #3, since satellite locals are much better than having to use an antenna or cable, and only DirecTV offers Greensboro locals.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bardman _
> *#1 -- Use the Dishmover program and E* installs me a new dish in NC, and I keep programming and receivers the same... getting to keep my two sets of distant nets.*


Sorry, but you will NOT get to keep your "grandfathered" status when you change from your current address - most likely you'll LOOSE your distant nets, since most likely where you're moving to is NOT a white area.


----------



## kmccoach (Jul 6, 2002)

Bardman: I live in the Greensboro area. You definitely want to go with option 3. Check out www.upn48.com for enterprise info. You have to get Greensboro locals unless you want to go to Radio Shack and buy an outdoor antenna. Reception is awful for anything besides outdoor antennas. I used to have Dish and liked the superstations quite a bit( mainly for baseball), but I could only pick up FOX & CBS clearly. Unless you get Dish to write in blood that you will be able to keep the distant networks, I would go with DirectV. The locals here will not grant you a waiver if you need one. Hope this helps and good luck in your move to the Gate City.

Keith


----------



## Bardman (Apr 23, 2002)

Sounds like I'll soon be a DirecTV customer.....

Ok, now I know there's been debates, but remind me of the differences between DTivo and UTV....

Also, I WILL have a DVR in the main viewing room, but do I want one in the other location(s)???

Thanks again!!


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

D-TiVo:
New subscriber deals are available for about $99. Additional units for existing customers will cost more and are hard to find. New hardware should be out in a couple months, but since you're moving now, that won't be an option. Unique features include Suggestions, which allow you to rate programs so TiVo will record other shows you might like. Also look for a Starz on demand service in the near future. The interface is often considered easier to learn than UTV - especially good if you have to worry about wife acceptance factor.

UTV:
These are much easier to find for both new and existing customers, and often cheaper than D-TiVo. This is because Microsoft is discontinuing UTV (in its current form at least, but may make a return in a couple years in X-Box 2), so you probably won't get any future software updates. The software has PIP so you can watch shows on both tuners simultaneously. It also has the MSN TV service, so you can access the internet from you TV (for an additional charge).

Both services cost $9.95 per month, but TiVo also offers a lifetime subscription for $250 so you don't have to pay monthly. If you get an additional DVR, you'll only pay the $4.95 mirror fee, assuming it has the same service (TiVo or UTV) as the first one.


----------



## Bardman (Apr 23, 2002)

OK, I've been spoiled by the 501s remote... What UTV/DTivo units have the best remotes?

Also, has anyone heard any more info about DTivo series 2?? I may be able to wait until Mid-sept to delay my switch, particularly if series 2 are available soon....


----------

